# Fishing Snacks/Food



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

What types of fishing snacks/food do people bring with them while fishing? I like to bring cold sandwiches and gummy fruits just to munch on during the often long wait in between bites.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Only healthly foods like fried pork rinds and beef jerky. Sunflower seeds too.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Depends on the type of fishing I guess. When we overnight at AI, always an Italian sub from the WaWa in Cambridge. Canned ready to eat soups, heated on small coleman type grill. Chips, nuts, sunflower seeds, chees or peanut butter crackers and tuna fish for sandwiches after the Wawa sub is gone.

Beverages include fruit drinks like orange juice or banana strawberry, lots of water, a few Cokes and Sprite and of course some light beer.

Ooops, forgot the instant coffee for that morning kickstart, and if cold out some hot chocolate or tea.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

There is nothing like grillin' on the beach.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Beef Jerky, any kind of crackers, combos, pringles, fried chicken, subs...all of the stuff that is good for ya!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Having a grill is great but not sure many people do that during the fall. Hot sauages and bbq chicken warms you up and fills you up just right. Add in a few monster fish and that's a trip worth taking.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Fresh catch!*

A portable propane stove, frying pan and some oil to fry them fresh catches.... cup o'noodles (cheap and delicious during the late hours), hotdog for the noodles... .. i always bring thermos... keep my drink hot...

CrawFish


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Pumpkin and sunflower seeds..


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

shaggy you mean no hot tautties when it gets cold(peach snopps) need to bring it for FLF you know how those way down southern boys are(further south than Bama). TRIGGER


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

If I am on a charter/headboat, whatever the 
person next to next to or across from me is
eating always seems to be great!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope, strictly a beer guy and for the most (except for some reason when Hat's around) don't drink "hard liquor".


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My very favorite fishin' food is the Italian cold cut subs that Trigger brings. Had two of them this past Saturday, thanks man. Next to the subs I like cold Royal Farm fried chicken and a couple of tins of smoked oysters on Ritz crackers. To drink I like a Thermos of hot coffee, bottled water, and ice tea and maybe a Coke. I don't drink and beer while fishing but there's always a six pack or two of Bud iced in a cooler in my Expedition for afterwards.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like subs from WaWa or a Giant Italian(hoege spelled wrong but thats what people in joisey call it)sub.Philly Cheestakes from Cetrones would be better they're made with Provolone cheese not cheese wiz crap like others.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Vienna sausages, ritz crackers ,and a nice big ole block o' ny sharp cheese does the trick. Chased with ice cold tap water of coarse!

*FISH(Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

tea, vienna sausages, crackers, ham sandwiches (several), vanilla wafers and pringles salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Fishing foods*

Apples, bananas, baby carrots, any type of sandwhich, crackers, diet coke and some water. Got to start bring some nuts for the slooow times.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*BANANAS!*

Orest...There's a couple of things in life that we don't do. We don't _"Step on Superman's Cape"_, we don't _"Spit Into The Wind"_, and we don't take BANANAS fishing. Bananas are bad luck on a fishing trip, leave them home and substitute grapes which are good luck. Just some old wive's tales but we need everything on our side while we're out there.

Catman.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Orest,

Your assortments sounds way too healthy. Need to throw in a bag of pork rinds or chips for a balanced diet!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*OK - CatMan no more bananas*

Got to have one healthy meal a day.

Got to watch the sugar and fat intake.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Naners*

Sandcrab can tell you why bananas are bad luck!I bring Apples or Oranges insted


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If I'm fishing in the morning Coffee is a must if I'm fishing all day Fried chicken and Beer. And whether morning or evening I must end the trip with a cold beer


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nothing better then chewing on a piece of Kozlow's Homemade Beef Jerky . Always hits the spot. Make about 5 lbs at a time and last a good long time. Like it hot and spicy myself. Almost forgot the beverage . Ice cold Miller Lite in my favorite Koozie . Just to make sure its staying cold . But most of the time it never has the chance to even think about getting warm.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I like stuff thats easy and small to carry but fills you up. Vienna sausage, pop tarts, fruit pies, hard boiled eggs (yummm), peanut butter sandwhiches, jerky, pork rinds (ok, not filling), cheese. Its a wonder I don't have a cardiac hauling gear back to the truck


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Forgot Something*

Beer! I like to drink beer when I fish..the only time I didn't have beer on a trip was at the IRI clean up! Was way too hungover from the Glenfiddich the night before and decided to take it easy!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*7-11*

Looking through the list of all the anglers bring on the fishing trip.. looki like you all just empty an 7-11... from looking back.. i do bring most of those stuffs, and varied from time to time depending on the weather... my favorite of all still hot soup.. hits rite at the spot when you're cold and hungry..

tighlines

crawfish


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey CatMan is peanut butter and banana sandwhiches OK?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Some of you guys are eating some mighty tasting stuff. For those of you who drink beer while fishing, do you ever get drunk and start seeing hits on your rod? That would be hilarious.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*No Skins*

Orest.....Yep, one of my favorites. Just make sure there are no skins. That's where the bad luck comes in. 

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

From what I have heard anything with bananas in them are bad to bring fishing. I know some captains won't even let you on their boat if you have banana bread. I won't risk it. I can always eat bananas after the trip.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

All this talk about bananas. Click Here to see why bananas are bad luck for fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Yes We'll Have No Bananas Today*

Sorry Orest, they're out. 

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sandcrab*

Whats the story behind Bananas?Why are they bad luck for fishing?


----------

